# Nremt Paramedic -- 80 questions



## Kendal Krueger (Nov 22, 2017)

I just took my nremt paramedic this morning and still haven't found out i passed due to thanksgiving being tomorrow. It looks like i want know for sure until the coming up Monday. My test stopped around 80 questions, but I gotta say they're were a handful of questions that were pretty tough and then there were a good bit i felt confident i knew. I did notice i had a lot of operations questions. I'm just anxious to know my results and i really want to pass! Please if anybody has any insight it's greatly appreciated!!


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 22, 2017)

Insight: don’t take a major exam before a holiday weekend. Try and enjoy turkey day with family and friends and not focus on the results so much, lots’o’luck.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 22, 2017)

No one can offer any kind of insight on the NREMT. The only way to know is to wait. If you have horrible anxiety then scheduling the test right before a major holiday with a weekend that follows is/was not the best idea...


----------



## Kendal Krueger (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks for y’alls input, but I’m not too worried about waiting for my results due to the holidays. Believe me it wasn’t my ideal day to test before thanksgiving, but it was either that or 2 weeks into December. My main concern is my test cutting off around 80 questions.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 23, 2017)

It just means the computer is 95% sure you either passed or failed.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Nov 23, 2017)

While nobody can say for certain until you get the official word, statistically if you get shut off at or near the minimum you either passsed or did so poorly on the first 80 questions that there was no way you could possibly rehabilitate your score.

From that, you should have a good idea of where you stand. for you to fail at 80, you would have had to get the majority of questions answered wrong. Is that how you feel about the test? If not, you probably passed. Go eat some turkey.


----------



## jbiedebach (Nov 23, 2017)

Kendal Krueger said:


> I just took my nremt paramedic this morning and still haven't found out i passed


You likely passed. I passed with 80 questions.


----------

